# armpit stains from antiperspirant



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

Several of my shirts have developed yellow stains in the armpits, presumably from antiperspirant. Is there a good way to get these stains out?
Also, where can I find plain deodorant (not antiperspirant) for women?
They make it for men, but I can't find any for women.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I Googled antiperspirant stains and came up with info on the very top of the list. Yellow stains are from perspiration, not the antiperspirant (greasy, white or clear stains are from the antiperspirant). Don't use chlorine bleach on them as it reacts with the proteins in the sweat and not only sets, but deepens the stains.

Recommended steps:

Pour liquid detergent onto the stain, let it set for 30 minutes and then launder as usual.

If that doesn't do it, repeat, but lay the article out in the sun while it soaks.

If that's not effective and the article is WHITE, use hydrogen peroxide, half strength soaked for 30 minutes, then full strength for 30 minutes if needed. Don't use this on colored fabrics as it can bleach them out.

For colored items, or white items still stained, use vinegar and water.

For the very toughest stains, make a paste of 1 tablespoon of cream of tartar, 3 plain aspirins (crushed) and 1 cup of water. Brush this into the stain with an old toothbrush and let sit.

Hopefully, this will work for you - let us know the results, please?

As far as plain deodorant, why not just use the men's. Sweat is sweat, IMHO. Just find one that smells good to you, or is unscented. If you are trying to avoid the antiperspirant stains, this is probably not a good option. As stated above, the yellow stains are sweat stains. HTH.


----------



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks!
I'll try those suggestions and see what happens!


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

also our home-made detergent got our old mustard stains on hubbies nice shirt. And, a couple of his tee shirts that had that smell to the pits before i started using home-made and the vinegar was gone. If you need recipe, just message me.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I have used the "plain" deodorant but I did not like the wet feeling. Otherwise..it seemed to work. Also...I remember my sister when she was in nursing school and had a real problem with sweating in her uniforms. She bought "guards" to wear in her dresses that you sewed in...like little shoulder pads. That would certainly work too


----------



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

I guess I could just try my husband's deodorant for a few days and see how it goes!
I play tennis, take tap dancing class, and work outside. All are very sweaty tasks. I'm not sure how it would feel without the antiperspirant, but it's worth a try. I don't have a big problem with getting stinky in the pits, but I'm sure if I didn't use anything at all that could change!
What made me think the stains were caused by antiperspirant and not sweat is that it is only the armpits that are stained. I'll try some of the previous suggestions and go from there.


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

I started using Kiss My Face Liquid Rock deodorant and I've found that not only do I actually sweat less (and at certain times, I've needed a clinical strength antiperspirant or it was Wet Pit City), if I miss an application, the ol' BO is actually less rank. I chalk it up to a dependence on antiperspirants--just like lotions or hair conditioners--and once the body was cleared of all that carp, it actually functioned better. I use the "Peaceful Patchouli" scent, which reeks of patchouli when it's wet but not at all when it's dry in about a minute. I buy mine at drugstore.com. Also, because the active ingredients are salts and enzymes, there's no more staining.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*fin29* ~ Thanks for the tip about the Kiss My Face stuff. I've been long considering it, or another rock/crystal type.  

And thanks also to everyone - DH wears Under Armor (WHITE!) shirts under his uniform, and I battle the "cheeseburger pits"  problem as the summer wears on... 

*debbie* - I've had luck in the past with Tom's Of Maine natural deodorants. They have some girly-smelling ones that I liked.... But also didn't really dig the "wet" feeling you don't get with a regular antiperspirant.


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

The stuff I use is like a roll-on version of the crystal. WAY more convenient and effective.


----------



## plumbersfriend (Jul 8, 2008)

Melaleuca sells a deodorant that isn't an antiperspirant. It is a little pricey, but my DH is allergic to anything else we have tried. The stones are also good; I can use those, but he can't. Try www.melaleuca.com

Lynne


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I hate to admit it but all my heather gray work shirts have sweat stains under the arms. I wear these everday. How should I get them out or at least lighten them? Tyia


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Today I picked up some Dr. Bronner's Sal Suds.(http://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/SAL.htm) I used that instead of liquid detergent and hung outside it seemed to help somewhat but not quite enough. Any ideas? tyia


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Today I picked up some Dr. Bronner's Sal Suds.(http://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/SAL.htm) I used that instead of liquid detergent scrubed it in, washed and hung outside, it seemed to help somewhat but not quite enough. Any ideas? tyia


----------

